# New Helix P Six MK2



## ko132435 (Jun 19, 2016)

New Helix P Six MK2. 
I changed plans, very nice opportunity. Look for the one in Texas. PM if you need more info.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Helix-...528755&hash=item41d770d976:g:KuUAAOSwH-daRAJa


----------



## ko132435 (Jun 19, 2016)

That's the one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

What part of Texas? Plano?


Love my P Six.. well both of them.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

if it wasn't -10 here this week i planned on installing my P-six this week.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> if it wasn't -10 here this week i planned on installing my P-six this week.


You will love it. Make sure you enable SPL mode.


----------



## ko132435 (Jun 19, 2016)

Plano (DFW)


----------

